# Gas for 2021 Cross sport R line SE



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Can someone please tell me what kind of gas I should be using for my 2021 Cross Sport R line SE (V6)? I don’t know if it’s 87 or 91. Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

87 , Top Tier


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks ........was hearing I needed the highest grade


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Cotten24 said:


> Thanks ........was hearing I needed the highest grade


Look on the inside of your driver door and gas cap area.. what does it say?


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Look on the inside of your driver door and gas cap area.. what does it say?


Thank you...


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Cotten24 said:


> Thank you...


Says 87 min or 91 KON


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Only pump premium, direct injection engines in our VW or any for that matter will be prone to more deposits due to their design.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> Only pump premium, direct injection engines in our VW or any for that matter will be prone to more deposits due to their design.


To the OP, use 87 octane, just as the fuel door indicates.

Premium does not equal less deposits. Top tier gasoline designation at the pump should mean less engine deposits due to cleaning additives. Higher octane does not equal more power in an engine that doesn't call for it, it is only to prevent engine knock, which you likely won't see in the 6 cylinder Atlas when running 87. If you can't get top tier gas at your normal, convenient filling station, throw a bottle of fuel injector/fuel system cleaner into the tank once every oil change, or approx 5-7k miles for the same or similar effect.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Cotten24 said:


> Says 87 min or 91 KON


87 API = 87 octane
91 RON is the German standard equivalent to US 87 octane


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> To the OP, use 87 octane, just as the fuel door indicates.
> 
> Premium does not equal less deposits. Top tier gasoline designation at the pump should mean less engine deposits due to cleaning additives. Higher octane does not equal more power in an engine that doesn't call for it, it is only to prevent engine knocks, which you likely won't see in the 6 cylinder Atlas when running 87. If you can't get top tier gas at your normal, convenient filling station, throw a bottle of fuel injector/fuel system cleaner into the tank once every oil change, or approx 5-7k miles for the same or similar effect.





mtbsteve said:


> 87 API = 87 octane
> 91 RON is the German standard equivalent to US 87 octane


Really appreciate this!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> Higher octane does not equal more power in an engine that doesn't call for it, it is only to prevent engine knock, which you likely won't see in the 6 cylinder Atlas when running 87.


You will if you rev it out and log it, there is a difference in timing even 91 vs 93. This has been shown in the Atlas as well as other chassis the engine is used in. Granted if you drive it like a minivan then run 87 and be happy saving a few bucks, if you drive it in a spirited manner then its worth the extra $2 a fillup to me.


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

skydaman said:


> You will if you rev it out and log it, there is a difference in timing even 91 vs 93. This has been shown in the Atlas as well as other chassis the engine is used in. Granted if you drive it like a minivan then run 87 and be happy saving a few bucks, if you drive it in a spirited manner then its worth the extra $2 a fillup to me.


Wow that is a great point because I just put 91 in and I see a huge difference. First fill up. Think the dealership had 87 in it. Am I crazy?! Lol


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Cotten24 said:


> Wow that is a great point because I just put 91 in and I see a huge difference. First fill up. Think the dealership had 87 in it. Am I crazy?! Lol


Not crazy to me, its a 12:1 compression engine. Find another on the market that recommends 87 for that compression? Sure the ECM can accommodate the lower octane as most any modern car can but that comes with lower power.


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Not crazy to me, its a 12:1 compression engine. Find another on the market that recommends 87 for that compression? Sure the ECM can accommodate the lower octane as most any modern car can but that comes with lower power.


I really appreciate this great information and I’m going stick to the highest grade of gas. Huge difference and I like it!!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Cotten24 said:


> I really appreciate this great information and I’m going stick to the highest grade of gas. Huge difference and I like it!!


Only gets better when you do some other mods!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

skydaman said:


> You will if you rev it out and log it, there is a difference in timing even 91 vs 93. This has been shown in the Atlas as well as other chassis the engine is used in. Granted if you drive it like a minivan then run 87 and be happy saving a few bucks, if you drive it in a spirited manner then its worth the extra $2 a fillup to me.


I could always try it but since it truly is driven like the minivan it is in my household, 87 is good enough. Maybe I will try a tank or two to see the difference. I think I would get way more bang for the buck for useful performance by doing the same suspension upgrades you did. 

I did see in one of your previous posts that premium is not a huge upcharge in your area where it is nearly $1 per gallon to go from 87 - 91 in my area. The cost isn't a huge issue but since I would be the only driver who notices the difference in the few miles I would put on it on the weekends, not really worth it for me. Since I don't have any mods, probably even less of an effect.

If I had owned this Atlas (Atlas is my wife's car) while owning my previous car which was a Sonata plug in hybrid, I would probably be more impressed with it and think it was somewhat quick. But, I upgraded in power with the Sonata N Line a few weeks after purchasing the Atlas and that car is a rocket ship vs the Atlas. I sometimes think something is wrong when I go to accelerate in the Atlas, it just is not that motivated compared to that car but that makes sense given they are completely different vehicles. The 2.5T in the N Line is very impressive, that runs on the recommended 87 as well.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> I could always try it but since it truly is driven like the minivan it is in my household, 87 is good enough. Maybe I will try a tank or two to see the difference. I think I would get way more bang for the buck for useful performance by doing the same suspension upgrades you did.
> 
> I did see in one of your previous posts that premium is not a huge upcharge in your area where it is nearly $1 per gallon to go from 87 - 91 in my area. The cost isn't a huge issue but since I would be the only driver who notices the difference in the few miles I would put on it on the weekends, not really worth it for me. Since I don't have any mods, probably even less of an effect.
> 
> If I had owned this Atlas (Atlas is my wife's car) while owning my previous car which was a Sonata plug in hybrid, I would probably be more impressed with it and think it was somewhat quick. But, I upgraded in power with the Sonata N Line a few weeks after purchasing the Atlas and that car is a rocket ship vs the Atlas. I sometimes think something is wrong when I go to accelerate in the Atlas, it just is not that motivated compared to that car but that makes sense given they are completely different vehicles. The 2.5T in the N Line is very impressive, that runs on the recommended 87 as well.


At my closest station the difference in 91 vs 93 is often under 5 cents, and like 30 cents more than 87 but I agree there's no point if its a putt around car and your wife never floors it. I agree the Atlas isn't fast by any means but you can certainly make it better that stock, its our minivan as well to haul the kids, dog, dirtbikes, etc around with but I like anything I drive to be a bit sporty. My pickup truck makes 4x the torque of the Atlas but takes diesel and my other car makes 1000hp more horsepower but takes E85 so I get the wide array of vehicles people own. My daily beater before the Atlas was a Golf R on IE Stage 2 pro, that takes 93 as well so not much change for me there, I got the VR6 Atlas to get away from the buzzy 2.0T and have more room.


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Cotten24 said:


> I really appreciate this great information and I’m going to stick to the highest grade of gas. Huge difference and I like it!!


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

skydaman said:


> You will if you rev it out and log it, there is a difference in timing even 91 vs 93. This has been shown in the Atlas as well as other chassis the engine is used in. Granted if you drive it like a minivan then run 87 and be happy saving a few bucks, if you drive it in a spirited manner then its worth the extra $2 a fillup to me.


I’ll point out (like I usually do for these threads) that there’s really no evidence to support this. 

From my understanding your car can’t sense octane, it can only sense knock and adjust accordingly. If the engine isn’t knocking it’s not going to change anything. 

Do you have any data to support these claims? Butt dynos don’t count. Are there any stock Atlas (or any current VW) dynos floating around showing power increase in like-for-like vehicles where one is running 87 and the other 93? I’m genuinely curious. 

To OP, just save money and put 87 in from a top tier station. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

The Road Warrior said:


> I’ll point out (like I usually do for these threads) that there’s really no evidence to support this.
> 
> From my understanding your car can’t sense octane, it can only sense knock and adjust accordingly. If the engine isn’t knocking it’s not going to change anything.
> 
> ...


Nice post and I don’t have any concrete data. I called 3 VW service departments and 2 of the 3 said 91 and the other said 87. So confusing !! They don’t know!!


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

Cotten24 said:


> Nice post and I don’t have any concrete data. I called 3 VW service departments and 2 of the 3 said 91 and the other said 87. So confusing !! They don’t know!!


For sure, and that’s the problem. I’d just consult your owners manual and the fuel door. As others have said those are the only true sources.

Some people believe that premium is some how “better and cleaner” than regular but that simply isn’t true. All the additives are the same across a brands fuel grades the way they are presented is all marketing. The important thing is to stick to top tier fuel stations where you’re going to get the best most consistent product. 






TOP TIER™ Gasoline Brands







toptiergas.com





With direct injection engines, the fuel is squirted into the cylinder in front the the valves so the valves will get carbon build up no matter what since fuel no longer splashes on them to “clean them”. So I don’t subscribe to the theory that premium fuel will lead to less carbon buildup. Again, I think the important thing is to stick to Top Tier fuels, no matter the grade. 

Just run what your car calls for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

The Road Warrior said:


> I’ll point out (like I usually do for these threads) that there’s really no evidence to support this.
> 
> From my understanding your car can’t sense octane, it can only sense knock and adjust accordingly. If the engine isn’t knocking it’s not going to change anything.
> 
> ...


True the ECM only reacts via knock sensors they arent preemptive unless the vehicle also has an ethanol sensor. Me and my friend both logged our vr6’s and showed the same as what others saw online, higher rpm timing pull due to knock. If that doesn't matter to you or you dont rev the engine out often than run any fuel you want, it’ll be perfectly fine. In my experience timing relates directly to power, if the ECM is running lower timing due to the fuel you are using then you are making less power.

At the end of the day we are talking about less than the cost of an energy drink per 400 miles, not a big deal either way.


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

skydaman said:


> True the ECM only reacts via knock sensors they arent preemptive unless the vehicle also has an ethanol sensor. Me and my friend both logged our vr6’s and showed the same as what others saw online, higher rpm timing pull due to knock. If that doesn't matter to you or you dont rev the engine out often than run any fuel you want, it’ll be perfectly fine. In my experience timing relates directly to power, if the ECM is running lower timing due to the fuel you are using then you are making less power.
> 
> At the end of the day we are talking about less than the cost of an energy drink per 400 miles, not a big deal either way.


So you ran two tests. 
First you ran a few tanks with regular, checked timing and it was pulling timing in the high rpm. (This may be completely normal for how it’s tuned from the factory btw)

Then you ran a few tanks of premium, read the timing again and it was no longer pulling timing in the higher rpms?

I’m skeptical but I’m not going to argue. 

Sure it’s not a lot of money per tank but it adds up over time (especially if you drive a lot) and it’s not a thing that’s needed in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

The Road Warrior said:


> For sure, and that’s the problem. I’d just consult your owners manual and the fuel door. As others have said those are the only true sources.
> 
> Some people believe that premium is some how “better and cleaner” than regular but that simply isn’t true. All the additives are the same across a brands fuel grades the way they are presented is all marketing. The important thing is to stick to top tier fuel stations where you’re going to get the best most consistent product.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! You’ve been very helpful!!


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

skydaman said:


> You will if you rev it out and log it, there is a difference in timing even 91 vs 93. This has been shown in the Atlas as well as other chassis the engine is used in. Granted if you drive it like a minivan then run 87 and be happy saving a few bucks, if you drive it in a spirited manner then its worth the extra $2 a fillup to me.


Exactly this is why tune require a certain octane, It is a heavier vehicle which will benefit from the higher octane fuel, it'll last longer between fill ups. Skydamn just sounds arrogant & smug in his response.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

The Road Warrior said:


> So you ran two tests.
> First you ran a few tanks with regular, checked timing and it was pulling timing in the high rpm. (This may be completely normal for how it’s tuned from the factory btw)
> 
> Then you ran a few tanks of premium, read the timing again and it was no longer pulling timing in the higher rpms?
> ...


That is correct, no argument needed, feel free to use whatever fuel you wish. It is normal for OEM tunes to have safeties to pull timing to protect the engine. I have access to a dyno for tuning cars as well, we put a FWD Atlas on to test exhaust mods but for some reason the typical dyno tricks to get a VW to function on the rollers didn't work. I didnt bother with my 4Motion until I can be sure we can disable it. 

I get it, no mods are "needed" but its certainly more fun with them. 





NZeroThreeOne said:


> Exactly this is why tune require a certain octane, It is a heavier vehicle which will benefit from the higher octane fuel, it'll last longer between fill ups. Skydamn just sounds arrogant & smug in his response.


True other vehicles with this engine 91 or 93 was recommended and they were lighter. If I come across as such, didnt intend it but read as you wish.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> Only pump premium, direct injection engines in our VW or any for that matter will be prone to more deposits due to their design.


This, gas is cheap now.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

If you have a turbo that would make a case for higher compression engine this needing higher octane gas. But again it depends on her you’re using your vehicle if you are taking their have on the track and wanting the most out of your vehicle then do the highest octane.. but then again it could cause your engine to ping because it was not built to take that high. For putting around town putting premium gasoline in our atlas yields a little bit of horsepower in a little bit of mpg.. if that is worth the extra cost and go for it.

in our manuals in on the gas door and on the inside of the drivers for my V6 atlas cross sport 87 is minimum recommended. I have put premium in, but there is a variance where I liveof .30 a gallon and at a full fill up.. it equals close to $5 extra. And at 21 mpg and $3.89 a gallon, I don’t get 42 miles more per tank.. I got 12 miles more.. so for me the math didn’t add up.

if you want to put premium in there’s nothing stopping you. you are free to do whatever you want. with some new conditions driving habits etc. you have to make your own choice if it’s worth the extra money to get the incremental benefits.
hope that helps


----------



## Smoovecutts (11 mo ago)

Cotten24 said:


> Can someone please tell me what kind of gas I should be using for my 2021 Cross Sport R line SE (V6)? I don’t know if it’s 87 or 91. Thanks


I can tell you that if you use 87 nothing bad is going to happen, but your VW will not perform at its best. Why spend extra buying the v6 r line if you don’t want it to perform. You might as well had purchased the 4cyl. I have the 2020 V6 R line. I tried 87, it did not perform as good as putting 93 in it. Don’t waste your money taking short cuts


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

In European Passat B6/B7 was VR6 engine only available for RON 98 Octane fuel. If anything bad happened to that engine in warranty, you claimed that and VW had discovered you put something else to the tank, they rejected you out of the box.

Other cars in VWAG Like Skoda Superb had some modification to the engine (which was first revision of CDVA) for RON 95 but the claim would be the same as above in warranty.

But all the technicians over here are telling the same, you can run this engine pretty problems free on high quality fuels for 250k miles / 400k kms but do not safe grants on it. Otherwise you will spend fortune on problems from knocking and decarbonisation (at least)....


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

Smoovecutts said:


> I can tell you that if you use 87 nothing bad is going to happen, but your VW will not perform at its best. Why spend extra buying the v6 r line if you don’t want it to perform. You might as well had purchased the 4cyl. I have the 2020 V6 R line. I tried 87, it did not perform as good as putting 93 in it. Don’t waste your money taking short cuts


“Short Cuts”

The car literally calls for 87. 

The only difference between 87 and 93 is the octane content. One isn’t of poorer quality. If you believe that, then the marketing is working on you. 

If the engine’s compression and timing calls for 93 they will tell you that. 

If it gives you warm-fuzzies to put 93 in your Atlas, then by all means, continue doing so. The local gas station thanks you for your service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoovecutts (11 mo ago)

The Road Warrior said:


> “Short Cuts”
> 
> The car literally calls for 87.
> 
> ...


My 2020 Volkswagen sport atlas gas door says use 87 or 91 higher. I choose to use the higher. I can afford it. I had a 2015 BMW 535 before this car. I’ve always had premium cars so Im used to it. I know people that buy BMW and put 87 in there. They say it’s fine and it is fine, if you not used to something you’ll never know the difference and if you don’t have an expectation again you won’t care about the difference. Yes the few people I know that do this have plenty of money but I know them personally and they are cheap people!


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

Smoovecutts said:


> My 2020 Volkswagen sport atlas gas door says use 87 or 91 higher. I choose to use the higher. I can afford it. I had a 2015 BMW 535 before this car. I’ve always had premium cars so Im used to it. I know people that buy BMW and put 87 in there. They say it’s fine and it is fine, if you not used to something you’ll never know the difference and if you don’t have an expectation again you won’t care about the difference. Yes the few people I know that do this have plenty of money but I know them personally and they are cheap people!


Actually, it doesn’t. 

The top number says 87 (AKI) This is how the US measures octane rating. It’s an average of RON and MON (two different ways to calculate octane). 

The bottom number says 91 RON. Europe (and maybe some other countries) use this method of measuring octane. 

87 AKI and 91 RON are the same…. 

Thanks for walking me through your premium car owning history though. I’ve owned 25+ cars in my life, all different kinds. I’m very familiar with premium fuel. I run it when it’s called for. The car we traded for the Atlas was a Merc that called for premium and premium I ran. 

It’s just as dumb to buy a car that calls for premium and run regular as it is to buy a car that calls for regular and run premium.

People get caught up in the marketing of higher octane fuels and equate higher octane with better quality. It’s just not true. 

I also own a 18 Sportwagen. I don’t have a tune on it or anything but I’d see people arguing the same things on the Sportwagen forums. “It’s turbo charged! It runs better on premium!” “How can you put regular in this car?!!”. I switched to 93 for about 6 months. I really really wanted to feel some kind of change. It just wasn’t there no matter how hard I convinced myself. Eventually, I went back to 87. I saw no appreciable difference in power or mpg. I used to do a ton of highway driving and I always seem to get close to 40mpg on the highway no matter what I run. 

Again, if I had an APR tune on it, sure. I’d run premium. Notably if it was a tune for higher octane fuel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

